# Willy Beer Fest - Williamstown, Melbourne; November 23rd 2013



## toolio666 (23/8/13)

No affiliation etc.

Haven't seen a lot about it yet but sounds great for the Western Suburbs having something of interest for us. 150 years is a good stint for an Aussie pub.

Looks like some good names on the list and hopefully more names to come...

http://craftypint.com/news/post/willy-beer-fest/

Twitter: @willybeerfest


----------



## doon (23/8/13)

Well hopefully this revives willys pub scene a little. In the 5 years I haved lived in the area, willy seems to have become a ghost town for pubs and restaurants


----------



## philmud (23/8/13)

What?! They have the Titanic theatre restaurant!

Seriously though, I'll get to this.


----------



## manticle (23/8/13)

Is there still a french creperie/cider joint in Williamstown?


----------



## DU99 (23/8/13)

Good range of brewery's


----------



## doon (23/8/13)

Doesnt seem so manticle according to urban spoon its closed


----------



## toolio666 (24/8/13)

The creperie is gone... Not that many good restaurants around I think...

For me the beer & food places to go are the Steam Packet (no affiliation) which has good pub grub and beer, the Prince Albert (Bettenays) and the Junction Hotel (Newport).

Good craft beers and food at them all.

Anyway, as I said, it will be good to have a festival of interest to attend. Though the Tall Ships in Williamstown on election weekend will be pretty cool to see.


----------



## toolio666 (17/10/13)

Website's up...

http://willybeerfest.com.au

Look like some god exhibitors, plus their own beer.

$40 a session with 10 tokens. 10 more tokens $20.

Anyone thinking of going for a meetup? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## toolio666 (7/11/13)

Going to buy tickets in next few days. Anyone going?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doon (19/11/13)

Just a bump for this as its this Saturday. Who's going and to what session going to grab tickets today


----------



## nu_brew (19/11/13)

I won a double VIP pass to this through Crafty Pint. Woo! 

Me n missus will be at the PM session. Really looking forward to it. 

Love to have a beer with any AHB mob who are there.


----------



## toolio666 (20/11/13)

Just bought tickets for the early session on Saturday... Wife is expecting me to come home and help with the kids that night. We'll see how capable I am of that. 

Hopefully the rain holds off. 

Happy to catch up with anyone there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doon (20/11/13)

Just bought early session ticket like you said hope weather holds off!


----------



## Forever Wort (20/11/13)

Love Williamstown, wish I could be there.


----------



## vittorio (20/11/13)

im building my 400lt brewery on that street


----------



## doon (23/11/13)

Not the best weather today oh well beer will help!!


----------



## nu_brew (23/11/13)

Pissing down! Hopefully the rain clears by this arvo I was planning on riding down.


----------



## toolio666 (23/11/13)

What do we know with regards to seats, shelter, and ability to buy "take aways" from the suppliers? Thinking about taking the camping chairs...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doon (23/11/13)

Pretty sure 3 tokens gets you a bottle. Dont know about seating and shelter doubt there will be much


----------



## doon (23/11/13)

Stupid metro doing track works now I have to catch the bus there!


----------



## toolio666 (23/11/13)

Oh yeah, Public Service Announcement: no trains between North Melbourne & Newport... So replacement buses & allow up to 30 minutes extra time. 

I told them on twitter this morning but they haven't re-tweeted.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nu_brew (23/11/13)

Any early reports? 

Heading to PM session - have recruited the missus to drive as trains sound fucked and I don't feel like riding home if it's raining.


----------



## toolio666 (23/11/13)

Good choice. 

Early session relatively quiet... BYO women. 

Tooborac hotel are generous and have the cricket. Probably only dark beer - porter.

Women's lacrosse club snags @ $3 are the best value...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nu_brew (23/11/13)

Any issues with the weather? I am only 10km away and it is PISSING!


----------



## toolio666 (23/11/13)

Just starting a bit now... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toolio666 (23/11/13)

Ok a bit wet now



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yob (23/11/13)

toolio666 said:


> Ok a bit wet now[/url]


lolled


----------



## nu_brew (23/11/13)

Blue sky and sunshine!!

Yes! Anyone here and up for a beer?


----------



## nu_brew (23/11/13)

Gonna be a fair bit sauced at the end of this!


----------



## toolio666 (23/11/13)

Yep, feeling it afterwards...



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nu_brew (23/11/13)

Marge! The rains r 'ere!


----------



## doon (23/11/13)

Hot tip the tooborac Tooborac American pale tastes like fermented arse


----------



## fcmcg (24/11/13)

I know the original Tooberac brewer...he , as a commercial brewer, wasn't the best brewer..and the owner of Tooberac got him to teach the "new" brewer...Now if the old brewer was haphazard and cut corners , there would be every chance that he taught the new brewer all of his bad habits...


----------

